# Karcher hose driving me mad!!!



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I chose a Karcher K7 Premium PW especially as it described the hose as anti-twist!!!

Well its nothing of the sort and drives me mad every time I use it. I spend time getting it untwisted but within minutes it's already back to where I started. It doesn't untangle easily either and limits my ability to get round the car without having to stop and move the whole washer even though the hose is 10m long.

Is there any super flexible hose I can replace it for?

Richard


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

RichD1 said:


> I chose a Karcher K7 Premium PW especially as it described the hose as anti-twist!!!
> 
> Well its nothing of the sort and drives me mad every time I use it. I spend time getting it untwisted but within minutes it's already back to where I started. It doesn't untangle easily either and limits my ability to get round the car without having to stop and move the whole washer even though the hose is 10m long.
> 
> ...


This is pretty normal for high pressure hose to be honest. My Karcher K7 hose always put up a fight. However as long as you lay it all out straight to start with it makes life easier. Same before you wind it up, get it all out straight and let the hose untwist as you wind up.

I do think this may be due to the thickness of the hose. They try and make them thin and more compact but they have to make them more rigid in order to get the size down.

I bought a new 20m hose for my Kranzle today and it's much thicker than the stock 10m one it came with. I haven't even unwound it fully yet but I can tell straight away that although it's thicker and heavier, it's got a lot more flexibility in it than the thinner stiffer hose it replaces.

I got it from Elite Car Care. I'll get the hose brand for you tomorrow.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Same with mine... but I’ve learnt to drag it out straight before putting any water through it.

When it comes to putting it away, I always unplug the water hose and let the PW run for a few seconds, draining all the water out of it and the hose... makes it easier to coil up.

Just don’t run it too long without the water connected... :thumb:


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, I always pull it all the way out and unravel it straight but after a while round the car it appears to be back where it was. I've even unplugged the trigger head and got the hose straight and also when I wind it up. But the result is always the same.

Are the hoses wire reinforced? Could it be that the wire is twisted at construction.

Richard


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

RichD1 said:


> Yes, I always pull it all the way out and unravel it straight but after a while round the car it appears to be back where it was. I've even unplugged the trigger head and got the hose straight and also when I wind it up. But the result is always the same.
> 
> Are the hoses wire reinforced? Could it be that the wire is twisted at construction.
> 
> Richard


Yep that's pretty normal!

And yes they are wire braided. But like I said the thinner hoses typically supplied with such machines are stiffer that the aftermarket thicker one I've just bought. That's probably due to the added stiffness required to make the thinner hoses tough, more wire closer together etc.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

If you unreel the hose before starting and it is not twisted then you might be putting in the twist as you work, possibly by rolling the lance over repeatedly in the same direction as you clean.
It is only necessary to monitor and if necessary change the direction you roll the lance to eliminate any twist.
A quick release connector or swivel fitting, if it can be fitted to the K7 lance, would also allow the lance to roll over without twisting the hose.
It is also better to avoid pulling around corners. Let out enough hose and then take sufficient around the corner then any twist will be confined to the last section and only takes a rotation or two to eradicate.
I have a couple of K7s and do not have a problem though I have heard a few say they do.
If the hose is coiled it must be uncoiled, if it is wound then it must be unwound. To unwind a coiled hose or vice versa during removal or replacement will cause a problem because a twist is put in every turn.


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

Surely manufacturers can make true coil free hoses by now. Or at least some that would help reducing it. Despite being advertised as coil free systems, i doesnt feel like they work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

MrG47 said:


> Surely manufacturers can make true coil free hoses by now. Or at least some that would help reducing it. Despite being advertised as coil free systems, i doesnt feel like they work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They can. You can buy replacement rubber hoses that are far far better. But I assume the costs are much higher so they choose to put cheaper options on. 
I've bought this in 10m length and the difference is night and day. Unreel it fully and it lies flat. The only other thing you may need and I'm looking into buying too, is a swivel adapter for the gun. It's no big deal compared to the standard hose though 
https://www.directhoses.net/collect...nt-rubber-longlife-hose-quick-fit-connections

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

This is what I have but with 20m hose & Karcher fitting & it never kinks like my K7 hose used to.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NILFISK-...050701?hash=item2f07aa180d:g:24wAAOSw2N1Z208J


----------



## helicopter pat (Jul 5, 2014)

Go for a Qwashers hose, i have a 20M one for my K5. I would recomend staying away from Direct hoses as the one i got was completely useless and took a fair while to get my money back, had to get Ebay involved in the end.


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Which hose type did you buy for your K5? Was it a lot more flexible than the standard hose? Did it plug directly into the K5 or did you have to buy adaptors?

Richard


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have only a little Karcher K2.20 with wheels and the rubber lines you can buy are much better. Less chance of being accidentally flicked up against the paint as you don't get any kinks. Was from directhoses and is now 4 years old and its as good as new. Surprised the PW is still going as it must be getting on for ten years old now


----------



## helicopter pat (Jul 5, 2014)

RichD1 said:


> Which hose type did you buy for your K5? Was it a lot more flexible than the standard hose? Did it plug directly into the K5 or did you have to buy adaptors?
> 
> Richard


I went for a 20M replacement rubber hose and it is a great hose that lies flat.


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

I've just been tidying the garage and recoiled my two hoses for the Kranzle, both the included 10m one and the new 20m one I got from elite car care that's really thick. Both of them are a lot easier to work with than the one that came with my Karcher K7.

This is the one I bought:

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/pressure-washer-hose-20m-m22-x-m22-kranzle-karcher-hd/


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Got the K7 out on the patio this morning. Completely uncoiled the hose and then spent a while straightening it by twisting one way or the other until it sat flat and straight on the patio. Rewound it back onto the reel so I'll see what happens when I next use it.

I tried to disconnect the hose by pulling up the metal clip but it wouldn't unplug. Does it have to be turned thro' 90 degrees to allow it to unplug?

Richard


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

RichD1 said:


> Got the K7 out on the patio this morning. Completely uncoiled the hose and then spent a while straightening it by twisting one way or the other until it sat flat and straight on the patio. Rewound it back onto the reel so I'll see what happens when I next use it.
> 
> I tried to disconnect the hose by pulling up the metal clip but it wouldn't unplug. Does it have to be turned thro' 90 degrees to allow it to unplug?
> 
> Richard


The karcher quick connect hose fitting doesn't turn from memory. You have to push the plastic plug inwards towards the unit and the hose pops out.


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm not talking about the gun end. It's the one that plugs into the machine in the reel. There is also the same fitting on the end of the hose that comes out of the main body of the K7 going to the hose reel.

If I could get this one off then I could get the adaptor to plug a larger hose in.

Richard


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

RichD1 said:


> I'm not talking about the gun end. It's the one that plugs into the machine in the reel. There is also the same fitting on the end of the hose that comes out of the main body of the K7 going to the hose reel.
> 
> If I could get this one off then I could get the adaptor to plug a larger hose in.
> 
> Richard


Yes to my knowledge it's that black plastic thing that the hose clicks into the middle. That's what all my Karchers have had.

If it's that then you have to push the black plastic plug thing and the hose will click out.

Can you take a picture?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I've invested in a wall mounted hose reel with 30m hose. Works brilliantly and easy to recoil after.




























Ps the extension cable on the bottom shelf was a temp set up and gone now !


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

Now that I like!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

That's a lovely set up.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

I really need to sort mine out. Have the k7 and I kick the crap out of it every time I try and wind/unwind it. 

It fell onto my car once so it got a special kicking. Never guna buy a karcher again

The hoses above look good but be hard to justify £70+ :-/

Cld give the direct hose one a try at £20 for the 10m


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

These are the connectors that I'm talking about. The black hose goes down into the body of the Karcher. The green is the hose on the reel. They both look to be the same type of connector.

Is there an adaptor that would plug into the Karcher black hose and allow a standard screw type hose to be fitted? This would allow the purchase of a large diameter rubber hose and be more flexible.

Richard


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a Nilfisk e140 3.9 and it has an integrated hose reel with a 10m superflex hose, its lovely to use and doesn't fight me and winds up real easy


----------



## Abxul (Mar 15, 2015)

Alfa male said:


> I've invested in a wall mounted hose reel with 30m hose. Works brilliantly and easy to recoil after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely, wondering what water filtration system that is please (and if it's any good)? - couldn't find your build thread (if you do have one)


----------

